# Gran i gros



## Lluís Companys

Hola amigos estoy aprendiendo catalan y no se la diferencia entre gran y gros. Gran signfica mayor en personas y gros es para cosas voluminosas.
Lo que no entiendo es que se puede utilizar gros y gran para cosas. ¿Que diferencia hay entre un sofà gran y un sofà gros?


----------



## Little_Little

Hola! Mira, éstas son las definicions de l'Enciclopèdia Catalana.

Gran: Que té unes mesures considerables, que excedeix la mida o el grau ordinaris, usuals, en dimensions superficials, capacitat, quantitat, intensitat.

Gros: Que té un volum considerable, que ultrapassa el volum ordinari.

Como ves, "gran" se refiere a medidas (además de a edad), y "gros" a volumen. Pero como tú dices, a veces es difícil entender la diferencia, ya que normalmente si algo es de grandes medidas, también tiene un volumen grande... Así que en muchos casos simplemente son intercambiables.

Lo que tiene que quedar-te claro es que, en lo que a edad se refiere, sólo te vale "gran"!

Espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## Wilva

És difícil entendre la diferència. La gent gran que viu als pobles tendeix a fer servir "gros" per referir-se a objectes de mides considerables, per exemple: un gerro gros, una gossa grossa, un arbre gros, un cotxe gros.
Gran es fa servir més per referir-se a espais de dimensions considerables: una habitació gran, un camp de futbol gran, una plaça gran, un país gran.
També es fa servir per referir-se a la gent d'edat avançada: "és una residència per gent gran", "l'avi és massa gran per portar cotxe", "quan siguis més gran podràs veure aquesta pel·lícula".
La gent més jove que viu a les ciutats grans tendeix a utilitzar gran per tot (com en castellà) i a no fer servir el gros, de manera que això encara dificulta més poder-los distingir i fer-los servir correctament.


----------



## ACQM

No sé si te base o són coses meves, però per a mi "gran" és més neutre, més objectiu i "gros" és més enfátic.

Entre, "La caixa és molt gran", i "La caixa és molt grossa", jo crec que en la segona estás dient que és massa gran, o que tu no la pots portar, o que és més gran del que et pensaves, o alguna cosa més subjectiva.


----------



## Mitus

uns exemples curiosos:

un nombre gran es un nombre elevat, de gran quantitat.
un numero gros es un numero escrit amb tipografia gran.

referint-se a un fet, pots dir:
aixo que has fet es molt gran. es diu per alavar l'accio.
aixo que has fet es molt gros. es generalment pejoratiu i vol dir que te moltes consequencies i se sobreenten que greus.


disculpeu la manca d'accents, utilitzo un teclat estranger.


salut,
Mitus


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por lo que decís me hago a la idea de que gran es grande en castellano y gros es algo entre grande y gordo.

Lo que has hecho es muy grande = magnífico.
Lo que has hecho es muy gordo= serio, grave.


----------



## ACQM

Ibermanolo said:


> Por lo que decís me hago a la idea de que gran es grande en castellano y gros es algo entre grande y gordo.
> 
> Lo que has hecho es muy grande = magnífico.
> Lo que has hecho es muy gordo= serio, grave.



Sí, creo que hay un punto de eso que tú dices.


----------



## Little_Little

A mi també em passa, ACQM, que quan dic "gros" sembla que sigui més gran que quan dic "gran", sembla que s'hi posi més èmfasi, però vols dir que no és simplement perquè acostumem a utilitzar "gran" més sovint?!


----------



## ACQM

Little potser sí que és perquè "gran" s'utilitza més sovint. Jo hi he pensat una mica i crec que "gros" és més emfàtic, més subjectiu, més "expresiu", més com el llop dels contes de la canalla, tinc aquesta impresió. Però una servidora és "xarnegueta" i potser que, com tu dius, a mi la paraula "gros" no em sigui tan habitual i li doni connotacions meves.


----------



## unalbert

Al poble d'Alacant al que visc, solament fem servir "gros" equivalent al castellà "gordo". Ex: un home gros, un cordell gros. Mai s'utilitza com a sinònim de "gran".


----------



## ursu-lab

Gros es refereix al volum però també implica el pes (figurat o físic) de l'objecte o de la persona.

PS: a l'italià té el mateix significat.


----------



## ACQM

unalbert said:


> Al poble d'Alacant al que visc, solament fem servir "gros" equivalent al castellà "gordo". Ex: un home gros, un cordell gros. Mai s'utilitza com a sinònim de "gran".



Doncs, aquí al centre de Catalunya això d'un home gros sona rar. Un home gran si es vell y un home gras si pesa molt. Un home gros sería el Pau Gasol potser, però tot i així no es un ús comú.


----------



## ursu-lab

Un home gros no és necessàriament gras, pot ser alt, pesar molt i ser robust, com el d'aquesta foto:
http://www.worldent.altervista.org/berenger.jpg


----------



## unalbert

L'ús que de la paraula  "gros" es fa en el meu poble potser no siga molt correcte. Fins i tot quan ens ix panxa diem: "cada dia estic més gros"


----------



## ursu-lab

Recordo que fa més d'un mes van matar un gos al Pireneu. Al principi es pensaven que era una *lleona *i, per justificar l'error i l'assassinat (el gos no havia fet mal a ningú ni a cap animal), els agents rurals van declarar que es tractava d'un *gos molt gros*. A la web d'un diari català van escriure "un gos gran" i va començar tota una polèmica entre els usuaris/lectors que no era "gran" perquè no era vell, sinò que era "gros". Al diari van modificar el títol amb "un gran gos salvatge", és a dir, canviant de lloc a l'adjectiu "gran" fent-li perdre el significat de "vell".
Us deixo l'enllaç, encara s'hi poden llegir els comentaris:
http://www.avui.cat/cat/notices/200...es_en_realitat_un_gran_gos_salvatge_73973.php


----------



## ACQM

ursu-lab said:


> Recordo que fa més d'un mes van matar un gos al Pireneu. Al principi es pensaven que era una *lleona *i, per justificar l'error i l'assassinat (el gos no havia fet mal a ningú ni a cap animal), els agents rurals van declarar que es tractava d'un *gos molt gros*. A la web d'un diari català van escriure "un gos gran" i va començar tota una polèmica entre els usuaris/lectors que no era "gran" perquè no era vell, sinò que era "gros". Al diari van modificar el títol amb "un gran gos salvatge", és a dir, canviant de lloc a l'adjectiu "gran" fent-li perdre el significat de "vell".
> Us deixo l'enllaç, encara s'hi poden llegir els comentaris:
> http://www.avui.cat/cat/notices/200...es_en_realitat_un_gran_gos_salvatge_73973.php



Doncs, no ho van arreglar pas gaire, perque utilitzan gran com a epítet davant del nom, sembla que el gos fos molt important o bo.


----------



## ivanovic77

Em sembla recordar que a Lleida (la meva família materna és d'allà), la paraula gros s'empra de manera semblant al País Valencià. Allà un home obès no és gras, sinó gros. Si una dona s'engreixa, diran: "S'ha engreixat, està molt grossa".


----------



## ernest_

ACQM said:


> Doncs, aquí al centre de Catalunya això d'un home gros sona rar. Un home gran si es vell y un home gras si pesa molt. Un home gros sería el Pau Gasol potser, però tot i així no es un ús comú.



El meu avi, que era de Gironella, pel Centre-Nord de Catalunya, sovint utilitzava "gros" com a sinònim de "gras".


----------



## ACQM

ernest_ said:


> El meu avi, que era de Gironella, pel Centre-Nord de Catalunya, sovint utilitzava "gros" com a sinònim de "gras".



Com ja he dit abans jo sóc castellanoparlant com tota la meva família. Potser ´"gros" com a sinònim de "gras" era un ús comú fa anys i ara queda en la gent gran, lamentablement no hi tinc pas gaire contacte amb gent molt gran catalanoparlant.


----------



## EnricF

ursu-lab said:


> Un home gros no és necessàriament gras, pot ser alt, pesar molt i ser robust, com el d'aquesta foto:
> http://www.worldent.altervista.org/berenger.jpg


 
Efectivament, un home gros no és (només, o ni tan sols) un home gras. Un home gros és, com si diguéssim, un gegant dels contes. També d'un home gros en consistència en diem un home cepat, si bé hi pot haver ben bé homes cepats que siguin baixets.


----------



## Cento

Hola,

Jo trobe que és un grup d'adjectius on hi ha molta diversitat dialectal. A l'Horta fem servir *gran* en oposició de *xicotet* i *gros* com a contrari de *prim*. Mai fem servir *gras*. Les persones són *majors*, i no *grans*, quan ja no són joves; mentre que una persona *gran* fa una alçada superior a la majoria. I així, els infants es van fent *majors*, fins i tot si no es fan molt *grans*. Si creixen molt és habitual dir-los: _Què *gran* t'has fet!_

Per contra, en alguns pobles valencians, trobe que de la Marina, utilitzen també *gord* i *flac*. I trobe que igualment es fan servir en alguns pobles de tot el domini lingüístic del català.

Crec recordar que vaig sentir a Sóller emprar *gros* en el sentit que jo li done a *gran*, no sé si ara recorde malament.

Siga com siga, com a curiositat, el diccionari català-valencià-balear diu:*

GROS, GROSSA* _adj._
*3.* Gran, alt (parlant de persones) (Men.); cast. _alto_. A Menorca diran "un homo gros i gras" del que a Mallorca es diu "un homo gran i gros".

Salut!


----------



## Favara

Cento said:


> Per contra, en alguns pobles valencians, trobe que de la Marina, utilitzen també *gord* i *flac*. I trobe que igualment es fan servir en alguns pobles de tot el domini lingüístic del català.


Mai no ho he sentit per la Marina. Ací diem *gros* i *prim*.
També senyalar que *gran* ho diem per a la gent major (la "gent gran" que diem ací); una persona de gran tamany seria alta o grossa, no gran.


----------



## Cento

Hola Favara,

Ara em fas dubtar amb* gord*, però *flac* de segur que ho he sentit a La Rectoria i a un company de la facultat, que era d'Ondara (no sé si la família era d'un altre lloc). Encara que estic quasi segur que també hi diuen *gord*.

També els tinc sentit dir *grandot/a* a persones d'alçada considerable.

Amb això em ve al cap una expressió del Cabanyal: "ser *gran *deba(d)es". Se li diu a una persona que és gran i forta (mai a algú robust i baix) però demostra poca força, espenta, iniciativa o vitalitat. _Eixe, eixe és un gran debaes! Tu, gran debaes, mou-te i ajuda'ns a carregar els mobles._

Salut!


----------



## arakelov

En aquest article està explicada amb força precisió la diferència entre gran i gros: http://www.omnium.cat/ca/article/sense-pels-a-la-llengua-gran-gros-3888.html

Salut!


----------

